# first archery deer



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

shot this buck on november 12th 
this is my first archery deer
got him through the heart and both lungs, only ran 25 yards and saw him crash easy trailin'


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice buck and great shot.Congrats on your trophy. :beer:


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

is it a ten or eleven nice buck


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

way to go nice deer..


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing the pics...


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

Its an 11 its got a small drop tine on his left side, and on the right there are two points on the eyegaurd


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Great buck and a first deer yet your getting spoiled!
Nice job!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

Bird killer are u from watertown


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

what a buck for your first archery deer!!! congrats, what a thrill I'm sure it was.

now you set the bar, they only get bigger from here!! haha, one hopes so anyways


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

yah I live in Watertown


----------

